# Urgent help needed please



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

We are due to come over later this month to retire,the guy we were renting a flat from(1 year minimum) decided he wanted €40 extra per month,he was told what he can do with his flat,it was empty for months before we were going to have it,now not only is he NOT going to get his extra €40 he is NOT going to get thousands of pounds from us,he phoned me about an hour ago to say he "was only joking and we could still have the flat" again he was told what he can do with it.Do GC's still view the english as stupid and gullable?well it's him that has lost the money through sheer and utter greed,not me.

I would like to ask the members of the forum if they know of any good reliable rental agents in the LARNACA DISTRICT ONLY please.PM's would be welcome.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Toxan for your pm's and thanks to all for the hundreds and hundreds and hundreds and
hundreds of replies,it will take ages to get through them all so I'll be away from the forum for about 7 - 8 years going through them all.Bye for now,I'm sure you are all giong to miss me    :spit: :eyebrows:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Half Full said:


> Thanks Toxan for your pm's and thanks to all for the hundreds and hundreds and hundreds and
> hundreds of replies,it will take ages to get through them all so I'll be away from the forum for about 7 - 8 years going through them all.Bye for now,I'm sure you are all giong to miss me    :spit: :eyebrows:


 I think that the problem is that not many ofthe forum members are in the Larnaca area otherwise you would have had loads of replies.


----------



## alison3333 (Mar 25, 2010)

*property agents*

Hi, 
We moved over last summer and spent a great deal of time looking at rental properties. We rent ours through Absolute in Larnaca:
ABSOLUTE PROPERTY MANAGEMENT

Address: Myro Court, 22 Famagusta Avenue, 6019 Larnaca, Cyprus
Phone : +35724849850
Fax: +35724849851

Emails: 
General info: [email protected]
For Renting: [email protected]

We chose to live in Oroklini. We found them very helpful and any problems with the property have been sorted out quickly. They even removed the furniture from the property we wanted as we had our own. they seem to manage a great deal of property and we got a good price.
Hope this helps,
Alison


----------

